# Flash BIOS Now Comp Won't Boot -- ASUS P5



## l4nc3r (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello! 

Environment:

ASUS P5K Deluxe Motherboard
Q6600
4GB Mushkin DDR2 800
8800GTX
Windows Vista Ultimate x64

I was getting an "Intel CPU uCode loading error" and some driver issues, so I decided I'd try to update my BIOS from the 202 version to the 404 version.

I downloaded the BIOS from asus.com, threw them into the ASUS update utility, and it said they erased correctly, flashed correctly, but had a problem validating. I pressed flash again, and then it said it had a problem erasing. I stupidly tried to open Firefox to run a search, and then my computer crashed. I got a BSOD with a 0x024 error.

Now my computer boots up, I hear everything start up, but after a few seconds, it shuts back down. After another few seconds it starts back up and repeats over and over.

I nearly died when this happened. Is there anything I can do without sending the board back to ASUS? Can I flash from a disk?

Thanks!
Tucker


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Try and reset CMOS.


Unplug the computer from the wall and open the case.
Remove the little coin-like battery on the motherboard.
Wait 30 minutes.
Put the battery back.


Or

Move the "clear CMOS" jumper on the motherboard from pins 1&2 to pins 2&3.
Replace the jumper to pins 1&2.

:wave:


Also - Out of Curiosity, What PSU are you using?


----------



## l4nc3r (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for the speedy reply!

I switched the jumper and put it back, but still no luck :sigh:

Edit: I'm using a 700W Seasonic M12.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Can you view/Enter the BIOS?


----------



## l4nc3r (Sep 20, 2007)

No...I get no visual at all. My video card fan doesn't move. I get a quiet beep as the computer shuts off for it's next start up.


----------



## aziz7207 (Aug 15, 2007)

"No...I get no visual at all. My video card fan doesn't move. I get a quiet beep as the computer shuts off for it's next start up." Heres a tip, my friend had the same problem. Try changing the peripheral wires...sometimes you get this problem when your video card and lets say a hard drive use the same peripheral wire from the psu...change them around.


----------



## l4nc3r (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for replying!

It didn't work  I'm almost sure it's BIOS related, though.

I tried creating a bootable disk by burning the flasher, the BIOS, and the batch file to run them all on a CD (floppy was too small.) However, my computer doesn't remain on long enough to run them : /.

I think I'm up the creek without a paddle. I guess I'll just have to send it in to ASUS.

Three weeks for RMAs... :sigh:

Thanks for your guys' help, though!


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

You could always try and boot it with 1 stick of RAM.

Im suprised Reseting the Cmos didnt work though - Although ive ran out of Ideas on what could be wrong.


----------



## sternik (Sep 22, 2007)

This is no long term solution, I'm actually pretty sur this isn't one but I had exactly the same problem as you did. However, I did eventually get to boot it up most of the time. 
The trick, which I am sure you have tried, is simply to wait. 
It usually turned on eventually (within 10 minutes). 
Sometimes if it was taking too long, flipping the switch on the power supply unit to OFF and then back to ON was necessary (once again requiring a period of waiting afterwards).
If this works, I still advise to seek a final solution. I say this because I just moved and had my computer shipped (8 weeks at sea) and when I got it back, the problem had evolved to another one which seems to be unsolved up to now on this forum.


----------



## l4nc3r (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks sternik. I shipped my motherboard already to ASUS so it WILL be fixed and good. 

I just ordered an el cheapo mobo because I can't stand to wait 3 weeks (real men cry...I did.) I intend to send back for a refund when I get my expensive one back. :1angel:

Edit: NEVER USE OS BIOS FLASHERS


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I am pretty sure asus have a crash free bios utility built in, have a look in the manual,


> CrashFree BIOS 3
> Simply restore corrupted BIOS data from USB flash disk
> The ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3 allows users to restore corrupted BIOS data from a USB flash disk containing the BIOS file. This utility saves users the cost and hassle of buying a replacement BIOS chip.


Once you get back to the original, use the dos based utility to flash to the new bios ( Afudos BIOS update tool V2.29 ) the instructions will be in your manual


----------



## l4nc3r (Sep 20, 2007)

Okay, I lied, I didn't send it in already, though it's already packed away and waiting at my doorstep.  *lazy

The computer doesn't stay on long enough, however, for this to work. A second after the DVD drive starts spinning, the computer shuts down again.

Though, you gave me hope, blackduck, and if this works, I'm going to smite the tech guy I called who said I had to send in the mobo for an RMA. :3-evilwin


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

it's worth a try, I would just set your motherboard up outside your case on it's box. 
By rights it should work unless the chip its self is bad and not just the data


----------

